# What does The One Ring Inscription say?



## Lillyaundra (Mar 2, 2002)

I have heard somewhere what the saying of the one ring is. i am not totaly sure on the spelling but here is what I think it is:

Ash Nash Dimba Tu,
Ash Nash Ime Bat Tu

Is this correct??


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 2, 2002)

Is this what you're looking for:


> Ash nazg durbatulûk,
> ash nazg gimbatul,
> ash nazg thrakatulûk
> agh burzum-ishi krimpatul.'



It's black speech for:


> One Ring to rule them all,
> One Ring to find them,
> One Ring to bring them all
> and in the Darkness bind them.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 2, 2002)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks SOOOOOOOOOO much!!

were did you find it???


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 2, 2002)

eeuhm in The Lord of the Rings, Fellowship of the Rings, Book II, chapter 2, The Council of Elrond.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 2, 2002)

I feel stupid. I must have read the book a million times. well not a million but close.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 3, 2002)

In a way, the ring is advertising.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 3, 2002)

Advertising what???


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 4, 2002)

I have no idea. Probably advertising the darkness. It's saying, "Hey, dudes, if I was made in the darkness, just think of what other cool stuff is there! Head on over! Lots of fun to be had!" Is that what you meant, UT2002(or whatever #)?


----------



## Andquellewen (Mar 4, 2002)

Hahahaha, that's pretty funny!
I've never thought of the writing on the ring that way before..


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, its saying what it is in its own tongue.


----------

